# Standing up from lying position.



## alphacat (Nov 21, 2009)

How is this move called?
You always get to see it in the movies, where they jump up on their feet's balls from lying position.

I wanted to practice it, but in order to get tips for how to perform it I need to know how it's called so I could search for info on that.

Thanks guys.


----------



## Steve (Nov 21, 2009)

alphacat said:


> How is this move called?
> You always get to see it in the movies, where they jump up on their feet's balls from lying position.
> 
> I wanted to practice it, but in order to get tips for how to perform it I need to know how it's called so I could search for info on that.
> ...


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kip-up
http://www.wikihow.com/Do-a-Kip-up

Try that. Hope it helps.


----------



## alphacat (Nov 22, 2009)

Thanks mate


----------

